# Last Hackberry log! ( until I find more)



## David Hill (Sep 17, 2016)

have this one just sitting, noticed it sporting some interesting growths on the outside, figured it was time to cut. It'll make several nice things in the near future.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## David Van Asperen (Sep 18, 2016)

Looks quite interesting hope you find more

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 18, 2016)

Yep, looks like hackberry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

